# 94 nissan altima GXE speakers size



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

i loook all over but couldnt help me much and cluthfeild didint help anyone changes theres? i need the size but just to make sure is the front 4.5 and the backs 6.5?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The front is 4x6 and the rear is as you said a 6 1/2.

Troy


----------



## cdavenport (Jul 19, 2006)

Might be a little late, but I have 6" Alpine mids in my front door panel.


----------

